# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Sad news from Oz:

## Northern Rivers

The best dog this country has ever seen died yesterday. His name was Buddy. Golden Retriever extraordinaire. A complete gentleman. He died peacefully with family and friends around. He will be missed.....

----------

Big Dummy (07-15-2017)

----------


## Quark

Sorry to hear your dog passed away. Hope this doesn't interfere with your recovery.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-15-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Over at the other thread, I posted some Rudyard Kipling.

Timeless.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-15-2017)

----------


## Louise

I am so sorry. I know how hard that is. We said goodbye to our beloved German Shepherd last summer...

Retrievers are amazing animals. My daughter has a Golden Retriever/Springer Spaniel mix. He is so awesome. I babysit him sometimes and it is a joy. He is so well behaved and goofy. I love him.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (07-15-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Sorry to hear your dog passed away. Hope this doesn't interfere with your recovery.


No, T, it won't interfere. Thanks for the good wishes. It actually took some stress out of the equation. 

My worries might seem to be just for my three boys...but, I know my boys will be just fine...I raised them right...they ain't Liberals...they have careers...and I'll leave them a good leg up on life. But, they are rational, reasoning beings. Let's face it...even great dogs are really simple souls. I was really...sincerely...worried about Buddy...that I wouldn't be there for him if it ever came to this. But, I was. That's quite a relief. It was...believe me...the most peaceful passing that even you or I could wish for. Hey, he even had a beer before he went.  :Thumbsup20: 

Regards...

----------

Big Dummy (07-15-2017),Louise (07-15-2017),Quark (07-15-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I am so sorry. I know how hard that is. We said goodbye to our beloved German Shepherd last summer...
> 
> Retrievers are amazing animals. My daughter has a Golden Retriever/Springer Spaniel mix. He is so awesome. I babysit him sometimes and it is a joy. He is so well behaved and goofy. I love him.


They stay puppies...and never grow up. Great breed, Louise. Out of this whole episode...I was reticent to get another one...because I'll probably check outta here before this next dog does. But...seeing the respect, love and care my sons had for Buddy...I know he'd be fine, come what may.

Dogs. Marvellous creatures. What a poor and empty world it would be without them.

----------

Big Dummy (07-15-2017),Kodiak (07-15-2017),Louise (07-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (07-15-2017),Quark (07-15-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

It's always sad to see them go.

----------

Louise (07-15-2017),Northern Rivers (07-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (07-15-2017),Quark (07-15-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Your boy was blessed to have you as you were blessed to have found him.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (07-15-2017),Quark (07-15-2017)

----------


## Deno

Sorry to hear about Buddy...

Dogs hold a very special place in out hearts.. 

Wish you and your family well...

----------

Northern Rivers (07-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (07-15-2017),Quark (07-15-2017)

----------


## whaap

I'm sorry for your loss.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-15-2017),Old Ridge Runner (07-15-2017)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Loosing a loved dog I know what you are going through.  They are as you stated special creatures, they ask for nothing more than love and care and they return so much more, I am so sorry for your loss may you pain be short and the memories everlasting.

----------

Deno (07-15-2017),Northern Rivers (07-15-2017),Quark (07-15-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Loosing a loved dog I know what you are going through.  They are as you stated special creatures, they ask for nothing more than love and care and they return so much more, I am so sorry for your loss may you pain be short and the memories everlasting.


Thanks, matey. For us, though...it was how so very easy his end came. There is a measure of peace in that for me, most especially. Cheers...

----------

Old Ridge Runner (07-16-2017)

----------

